# Best Wrestling Promotion?



## manga4life (Jan 16, 2013)

I'm telling you, ROH is putting on the best matches in the U.S and New Japan Pro Wrestling is probably the best out there today if you're looking for quality. I've been catching up with NJPW lately and I'm very impressed at what I've seen and ROH has always remained awesome in my book so you really can't go wrong with either. I do still enjoy the WWE once in a while too, but I'm more into just the WWE PPV's more so than the weekly shows which I rarely watch.

If you couldn't tell by my signature, I only follow WWE, ROH, and NJPW.


----------



## Ayso (Jun 24, 2012)

manga4life said:


> I'm telling you, ROH is putting on the best matches in the U.S and New Japan Pro Wrestling is probably the best out there today if you're looking for quality. I've been catching up with NJPW lately and I'm very impressed at what I've seen and ROH has always remained awesome in my book so you really can't go wrong with either. I do still enjoy the WWE once in a while too, but I'm more into just the WWE PPV's more so than the weekly shows which I rarely watch.
> 
> If you couldn't tell by my signature, I only follow WWE, ROH, and NJPW.


I'm actually watching (NJPW WRESTLE KINGDOM 7) 5 hours of wrestling? Jeeeeeeeeeeze.


WWE PPV's still deliver. NJPW became a show I'd like to watch whenever it's on.

ROH I would LOVE to watch and actually really enjoyed the last episode - but the buffering issues are really frustrating to the point where it's unwatchable. I know it's not on my end because I'm watching Wrestle Kingdom with no problem. Serious thanks for your input!


----------



## TheAmazingChamp (Dec 15, 2011)

NJPW no questions asked.


----------



## Flux (Sep 4, 2010)

PWG and CHIKARA put on a much better product than ROH and have been doing for the past three/four years.


----------



## MTheBehemoth (Sep 10, 2012)

FluxCapacitor said:


> PWG and CHIKARA put on a much better product than ROH and have been doing for the past three/four years.


Yup.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*New Japan and PWG to start off with. ROH 05-08 is pretty essential too but I wouldn't bother with the current product because there's so much more stuff out there you should be watching first.*


----------



## flag sabbath (Jun 28, 2011)

Without wishing to sound like a broken record.... NJPW is by far the best wrestling promotion anywhere, while PWG & Chikara are both brilliant - just incredibly easy & fun to watch. ROH is really stale & boring, well past its prime now.


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

My favorite is CMLL. NJPW is probably the best today. I also really enjoy PWG and CHIKARA.


----------



## Pappa Bacon (May 31, 2012)

Not to mention most of the top ROH guys work PWG and consistently have better matches there.

I need to really start watching CMLL and NJPW stuff.
Sent from my MB855 using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## manga4life (Jan 16, 2013)

As far as buffering the ROH shows I would just download them or watch them on YouTube, its a better experience that way. And as for PWG being better than ROH, I guess everyone is entitled to their opinion but I'm an ROH guy and will always be so I guess I disagree. But check both promotions out if you haven't already.


----------



## TheAce (Jan 16, 2006)

> ROH (Their website buffering problems have irritated me to the point of just flat out saying "no" and after all the hype I read from researching the show because of Daniel Bryan, CM Punk, Samoa Joe and other various wrestlers it just didn't seem as electricfying. However, I'd like to give it a chance once their buffering issue gets fixed.)


If it were 2005-2008 I'd say follow ROH and don't worry about anything else but if you're looking for a red hot indie that provides cutting edge action with the best unsigned talen....PWG is your best bet IMO (Guys like Daniel Bryan, Samoa Joe, Antonio Cesaro wrestled there)Chikara is also rad as hell but the wrestling is less intense and the work rate is a little weaker (and it's really really wacky) but the storylines, characters and booking are 2nd to NONE.

Just my 2 cents!


----------



## nevereveragainu (Nov 22, 2011)

IPW:UK for me, their current champ has held it the longest



Ayso said:


> WWE PPV's still deliver.!


really, are they really worth the price of admission and do they fulfil the expectations from any and all of the advertising and marketing alone?


----------



## Scavo (Jun 26, 2011)

For me PWG, NJPW and TNA.

Honorable mention to Chikara.


----------



## Concrete (May 28, 2010)

Probably going to more or less repeat what everyone has said in regards to choices but:

NJPW: If you can get past the language barrier this is going to be your best bet considering your criteria with great wrestling, some feuds, and belts that seem to mean something. Everyone has mentioned that the in-ring product is top notch but the production quality is at an equally high level. It looks like an important wrestling promotion and not a lower tier one.
CHIKARA: This is not a promotion for everyone. Best way to describe Chikara is a comic book or cartoon come to life. The storylines a great, probably better than any other promotion you'll find. Chikara isn't quite known for delivering MOTYC on every show but every show is at the very least fun and has something to offer so when you do get a MOTYC its more of a cherry on top. The tag belts probably seem more important in this promotion than any other with the rules placed upon them where you must beat 3 teams without losing to get a title shot.
PWG: Less storylines than other promotions, though not non-existent either, PWG is probably delivering the consistently high-quality in-ring product of any promotion in America. Shows are fun but not in a Chikara way. Action is blistering a lot of the times. PWG's crowd in Reseda,CA is probably the best in the country. Maybe the title belts aren't always the most important but I personally feel that the wrestlers that the straps are what they are going for a lot of the time.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

nevereveragainu said:


> IPW:UK for me, *their current champ has held it the longest*


_*Is this your reasoning for why they're the best promotion?

It's Revolution Pro now too. Unless you mean the IPW:UK that Daniel is still carrying on mostly just running shows aimed at local audiences and no DVDs. In which case it's even more hysterical.*_


----------



## DOPA (Jul 13, 2012)

NJPW bar none.


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

Currently NJPW.


----------



## lorenz75 (Feb 19, 2010)

For me NJPW, Ring Of Honor and PWG


----------



## Ayso (Jun 24, 2012)

Watched NJPW Wrestle Kingdom 7 last night. I stayed up til 2 AM and after it was done I had to breathe heavy and admit it was the best wrestling I've literally ever seen in my life. That was really enjoyable and once I got over the language part - it was really enjoyable to watch. I ended up marking out for matches I knew nothing about - just because the work they did was incredible.

The crowd was easily in it for the whole thing (even the 20 minutes of dark matches). I watched probably the best triple threat match I've ever seen - there was more involvement with all 3 wrestlers at once instead of just 2 while 1 rolls out of the ring for some breath. I've already found my "favorites" or wrestlers I support, due to marking out on what they were doing. It was the most exciting Wrestling show I've ever watched. I'm excited to keep watching it religiously and I will pump money into it for the sheer respect of the product because I love it.

I will still watch Raw (especially PPV's) but after watching NJPW it shows me no reason why Raw can't be consistently good. It angers me that I've missed so much and I want to dig deeper.

ROH I might watch once they get their streaming problems fixed. However, I'm going to take the suggestion from Seabs and watch ROH 05-08 so it'll probably ruin the current ROH for me.

Thank you for all of the suggestions - they help me know where to start. I will check out probably every promotion - but I found NJPW stole my heart already. Again, thanks for all of the suggestions!


----------



## Pappa Bacon (May 31, 2012)

Ayso said:


> Watched NJPW Wrestle Kingdom 7 last night. I stayed up til 2 AM and after it was done I had to breathe heavy and admit it was the best wrestling I've literally ever seen in my life. That was really enjoyable and once I got over the language part - it was really enjoyable to watch. I ended up marking out for matches I knew nothing about - just because the work they did was incredible.
> 
> The crowd was easily in it for the whole thing (even the 20 minutes of dark matches). I watched probably the best triple threat match I've ever seen - there was more involvement with all 3 wrestlers at once instead of just 2 while 1 rolls out of the ring for some breath. I've already found my "favorites" or wrestlers I support, due to marking out on what they were doing. It was the most exciting Wrestling show I've ever watched. I'm excited to keep watching it religiously and I will pump money into it for the sheer respect of the product because I love it.
> 
> ...


Do not pass on pwg. Check out pwg sells out and then you will be hooked i have everything from 03-12

Sent from my MB855 using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

Ayso said:


> Watched NJPW Wrestle Kingdom 7 last night. I stayed up til 2 AM and after it was done I had to breathe heavy and admit it was the best wrestling I've literally ever seen in my life. That was really enjoyable and once I got over the language part - it was really enjoyable to watch. I ended up marking out for matches I knew nothing about - just because the work they did was incredible.
> 
> The crowd was easily in it for the whole thing (even the 20 minutes of dark matches). I watched probably the best triple threat match I've ever seen - there was more involvement with all 3 wrestlers at once instead of just 2 while 1 rolls out of the ring for some breath.* I've already found my "favorites" or wrestlers I support*, due to marking out on what they were doing. It was the most exciting Wrestling show I've ever watched. I'm excited to keep watching it religiously and I will pump money into it for the sheer respect of the product because I love it.
> 
> ...


Two of those favorites better be Okada and Swaguske Nakamura


----------



## Ayso (Jun 24, 2012)

Pappa Bacon said:


> Do not pass on pwg. Check out pwg sells out and then you will be hooked i have everything from 03-12
> 
> Sent from my MB855 using VerticalSports.Com App


Oh yeah I'm checking out PWG, too, any recommended sites to watch it at? Orrr, to follow it?



PacoAwesome said:


> Two of those favorites better be Okada and Swaguske Nakamura


Actually, they are! Nakamura was absolutely amazing. He was the first dude I marked out on in Wrestle Kingdom. That triple thread raised the bar on what I think a triple threat should be like. Okada is mean and nasty - which I love. 

One thing I can't get off my mind, is how real it looks. Obviously I know it's scripted, but the way they make it more Professional Sport than Dramatized Entertainment. The rules are there for everyone. If you try to get out of the ring, the ref will stop you, open palm hits only, and everyone sells every move. It gets to look really intense and questionable weather or not they're really hurt. 

Have to say. Japan knows what they're doing.

Edit: I found PWG.com due to logic.


----------



## manga4life (Jan 16, 2013)

That what I love about NJPW, the way the wrestlers go abut the matches and the way the company does little things like press conferences and the such really makes wrestling seem like a legit sport. It makes everything come off as prestigious and adds a lot to the product.


----------



## Ayso (Jun 24, 2012)

manga4life said:


> That what I love about NJPW, the way the wrestlers go abut the matches and the way the company does little things like press conferences and the such really makes wrestling seem like a legit sport. It makes everything come off as prestigious and adds a lot to the product.


Yes. I also like how they show all the matches on the card - I hate that WWE doesn't do that anymore. It added some sort of "Sporty" feel to it. Now on WWE I'm clueless as to what's going to go on with matches.

NJPW makes it look sporty - and I appreciate that.

Btw, I've watched a few PWG matches. They are red hot, my god, the linking moves are awesome and seem like they're never going to end. Once I get a job (saving my current money for a car) I can't wait to start buying DVD's.


----------



## EmbassyForever (Dec 29, 2011)

ROH seems to finally fix the iPPV problem. The last iPPV they ran (GBH and FB) had no problems. If you want to start then watch GBH that IMO was ROH's Show Of The Year.


----------



## ShereKhan (Jan 21, 2013)

I'd have to agree that PWG is putting on more 5 star matches than any other promotion today IMO. CHIKARA is also pretty good but a bit too silly for my liking. I've enjoyed seeing some of the great cruiserweights in NJPW like BUSHI and Prince Devitt. I'm loving TNA at the moment, which tbh is probably as silly as CHIKARA but unintentionally so!

How could I forget Dragon Gate, be it the original, DGUSA or DGUK they all put on great, fast paced matches!


----------



## AxSL (Apr 27, 2011)

ROH, CHIKARA, and lately TNA


----------



## ROH Fan #1 (Sep 26, 2006)

Although probably not the best pure wrestling promotion out there, it is the most entertaining and probably the best booked company in the US.

CHIKARA, that is.


----------



## OLE4Life (Jan 2, 2013)

PWG. Consistently the best in-ring action in any promotion in America. I don't watch much stuff from Japan, just because of the fact that it's not convenient to me.


----------



## capitanxcommando (Sep 14, 2015)

NWO by far is the greatest wresting promotion ever created


----------



## USAUSA1 (Sep 17, 2006)

I'll stick with Lucha Underground, AAA and CMLL


----------



## DarMark (Jan 6, 2014)

Give ICW from Scotland a try. Really entertaining stuff. Their on demand channel only costs $5.99, and loads of content is availabl.


----------



## famicommander (Jan 17, 2010)

NJPW, Lucha Underground, and ROH.

Nothing else even comes close except PWG, but they just don't produce enough content.


----------



## Dannylad777 (Nov 24, 2013)

Icw give it a watch.


----------



## Taker-Tribute-Act (May 1, 2006)

DarMark said:


> Give ICW from Scotland a try. Really entertaining stuff. Their on demand channel only costs $5.99, and loads of content is availabl.





Dannylad777 said:


> Icw give it a watch.


I have to concur lads, ICW really has a bit of everything including one of the best wrestling commentators around just now.

ICW on Demand


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I'd go LU, NJPW and PWG. I also have a soft spot in my heart for Chikara.


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

Ayso said:


> WWE PPV's still deliver.


since when?


----------



## CretinHop138 (Sep 9, 2015)

Ring of Honor just bores the shit out of me and the production values at times are disgraceful, people are not going to buy wrestling passed off as a sport. New Japan/CMLL/PWG and Chikara. I'd say AAA but not right now Konnan is a horrible booker.


----------



## -DarrenJay- (May 17, 2015)

WWE or Lucha, can't get into those indies. Maybe pre 2013 Tna too.


----------



## UntilDawn (Sep 2, 2015)

ROH, NJPW, ICW, and a few others.


----------



## Bookockey (Apr 1, 2013)

PWX out of NC, and PWG


----------

